# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  What is the most pointless thing you did while lucid?

## KpuonyerNo4

Like something that when you woke up, you wonder why in the world you would waste your dream on _that_? When I become lucid, I am probably going to pose in front of explosions and dramatically say "I'll see you on the dark side of the Moon!" and fly to the moon. Over and over and over again.  ::happy::

----------


## sparkley

Look at my window wishing I can go out there .-.

----------


## sparkley

Oh. And ALSO, pretending to make chicken so my father won't get mad at me when I am about to fly.

----------


## FuzzyPotatoes

I touched a wall.

In my defence it was my first lucid and I was getting used to stuff, it also lasted about 5 seconds.

----------


## Highlander

^ To be fair touching something (or more specifically feeling for texture) can actually _help_ you in a lucid dream to try and engage your senses more.

I do it to ground myself in a dream.  :smiley:

----------


## TeyrDream

I was a horny teen a few years ago, and was losing lucidity and wanted to bang a chick at my school. I wasted the rest of the partial lucidity looking for a condom...
._.

----------


## JoannaB

My most funnily wasted lucid: I became aware that I was dreaming in my laundry room, so I thought to myself "I bet if I opened my eyes I would find that I am not in the laundry room but in my bed." And then I opened my eyes. Duh

----------


## FryingMan

*Climbing* up bookcases, boxes, etc., to the exit of the area I was in "so I could get outside."  (It was actually sort of interesting feeling the stuff on my arms, body, etc. that I was clambering up")   Half-way through I realized WTF am I doing?  I started using "force push" to blast things out of my way but I still did not start flying or levitating up the rest of the way.

I spent the most part of another very excellent and highly aware & vivid LD looking at my dream hands because they were so freakishly bizarre.

edit: oh and there was the LD where I was reaching for my phone to voice record my dream, then I realized I was dreaming, so I woke myself up so that I could record the dream in reality  :Bang head:

----------


## Dream_King

Arguing with my parents trying to convince them that we're in a dream. I've wasted several lucid dreams because of this. They are the only two dream characters I can't control for some reason.

----------


## splodeymissile

I threw a teacup at my uncle's head. Repeatedly. Whilst giggling like a repressed psychopath. Sadly, I am not joking.

----------


## Krythnyr

Well, let's see here... When I Lucid, I tend to just go along with the dream "story," which consequently has had me do a lot of pointless things.

One of my best examples is riding in the passenger seat of a car across a featureless desert. It was just a desert. Lots 'o' sand... I waited for something exciting to happen, but I just woke up.

----------


## XTheDreamerX

> When I Lucid, I tend to just go along with the dream "story," which consequently has had me do a lot of pointless things.



Pretty much just how my past 2-3 LDs have been >~<

Probably the most pointless thing I've done while lucid is reenact the movie Gravity while floating around my living room...yeah. It was kind of funny though I suppose.

----------


## DawnEye11

One of the most pointless things I've done is try to hide under the bed only to be pulled out by the scary things in the nightmare. :  P

----------


## Agaruff

I was baking pancakes with me dad, realised I was dreaming, said to him "hey dad, I just realised I'm dreaming" and he said "good job sweetie" and than I hit myself in the head with the frying pan and woke up.

----------


## Superipod10

One time I realized I was lucid so I went to my fridge and got a glass of milk...

----------


## PostScript99

Random backflips. For absolutely no reason whatsoever.

----------


## Thesatellite

I found scissors and started cutting paper. Pretty boring and pointless.

----------


## FryingMan

My first thought while becoming lucid was something like "oh, God, this dream is going on forever, I just want to get some restful sleep"

----------


## Nfri

Tried to convince a dc that this is a dream.

----------


## mitten1997

my first lucid lasted 10 seconds and i spent my time desperately rubbing on the kitchen floor to stabilize. i think the pressure caused the dream to end.

----------


## Shabby

In my first lucid I remember faceplanting over and over trying to fly similarly to Mario 64 - with a triple jump. Maybe not the smartest thing to start out with.

----------


## obmij

sex.  fun?  yes.   enlightening?  hardly.

----------


## Yumnش

Allowing an egyptian dog to end my lucid dream.

----------


## PercyLucid

After completing the ToTM once, I was floating in mid-air for several dream minutes thinking "and now what?" 

Thankfully, did not wasted the entire dream doing that, but... some precious dream time.

----------


## Temoshi

I'll usually break off from some lucid dreams, and I'll dance around, wasting the dream's time, or reverse time in my lucid dream only to repeat the dream again! I find myself wondering why I need to do that, and I've learned to go with the flow of dreams, because they end up worse when I mess around with them like that. I have ended up fighting people in my dreams when I was a teenager, but I found that exploring the dream was far more peaceful and enjoyable.

I have seen... weird things in my dream, like someone slapping a mouse in the face, because I would stare at that person making them do it. I find myself pushing those parts of my lucid dreams, but I've tried to limit things for a more down-to-earth feel.

Flying is fun, but I attempt to make my dreams a real learning experience by forcing me to stay grounded. The things I can learn from my dreams are quite empowering.

But those are the stupidest things I've done... other than that, I have punched a person in my lucid dream to "break" the story, in which that character would be removed from my dream, and the plot of the dream would be confused enough for me to break from it when I wanted to. Yeah... it's pretty stupid to punch someone (in a lucid dream) just to break the plot, but I've done that two or three times. I don't have the urge to do that naturally, just when the dream gets bizarre and I have control enough to do so.

----------


## ageofthunder

The most pointless thing I've done yet was play along with the dream. you can read it in my DJ... I basically walk through a house looking for these things and then I end up going to some booth and talking to a guy. I barely even did anything.

----------


## Temoshi

> The most pointless thing I've done yet was play along with the dream. you can read it in my DJ... I basically walk through a house looking for these things and then I end up going to some booth and talking to a guy. I barely even did anything.



That really depends on the dream, because I find it depends on what is happening in the dream... when something interesting is going on in the dream, I like to do things in the dream that normally wouldn't happen, where I can pick out the events and have fun with it.

Boring dreams, however, it depends on how I feel... sometimes I'd rather lul into the dream sleeping because I'll wake up feeling better the next day. Otherwise, I'll walk away from the current scenario, and create a new place, like a massive field with things I'll put in it... like a train, birds, etc... something beautiful. I think I only did that in 1 or 2 dreams where I went lucid because I found the dream boring.

I have to break down the dream first, by removing characters/people, and stopping the plot of the dream for me to know it's a dream and go lucid.

----------


## lucer

Girl go blowjob!

----------


## Gr8God

Theres alot of pointless things I have done in lucid dreams, but the one that sticks out the most is when I was wondering if I had boogers in my dream self nose sure enough I did...

----------


## Lucyfer

Being lucid in my room and trying some technique. As it didnt work, i started my Pc to log into dreamviews to look it up. Then i lost my lucidity and woke up : <

----------


## LimeWik

I tried the MILD technique yeesterday (the night before today), and I had my first LD ever! I remember my mom waking me in my room. The strange thing was that my room was mirrored and my mom had a plastic bag on her head...
I did a reality check and noticed I wasn't dreaming so I jumped right through my closed window without breaking it only to find that my neighborhood had turned into some kind of Manhattan, loads and loads of skyscrapers everywhere. (but not my house ::D: ) I was amazed by how vivid the dream was. It looked just like real life and I felt the wind in my hair when I jumped 200m up on the roof of a skyscraper. After that I just jumped down again and started juping at a normal height and that was kind of pointless. aafter that I had 2 false awakenings before waking up.

Sorry for a little bit off topic.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Neo Neo

Probably for me its instances where I opt to use public transportation or drive cars really fast lol. One time I got in a monstertruck of some sort, floored it through a busy town center and crashed into a building at probably 80mph. I think I was just in it for the thrill, and seeing what what happen if I crashed (since it doesn't matter I'm dreaming ect). Its fun while it lasts, though.

----------


## benni

Using the stairs instead of jumping out of the window because it seemed so real that I was scared of breaking my leg...

----------


## abcde

Sat in a room for about 2 hours just thinking nothing,,, how poinless yet extremely interesting

Now u understand why people do adrenalin sports, because they scare u,,i jumped off a skyscraper 5 or 6 times, i was absoluty terrified  but on the last 2 jumps ,, man i was fucking playing god games ,, all-powerful

----------


## Kaiern9

Explained to my mother why there were so few people at the beach, because my brain could not ''render'' that many people.

----------


## abcde

Looked at my hands to do a rc , when id already done one by thinking"hmm better look at my hands to do rc "***what a pointless thing to do****i think next time i wont do anything?????

----------


## Box77

Tried in vain, to tie my over-sized shoes. Again and again and...  ::lol::

----------


## yumiko27

The only time I ever do something pointless in my dreams is when I do nothing at all.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I spent a few lucid minutes looking for a change of clothes because I thought I had smelly armpits.  :tongue2: 
That dream is written *here*.

----------


## ThreeCat

I stopped to grab my car keys before jumping off of my balcony, thinking I would need let myself back into the house  :smiley:

----------


## 4thDimension

I spent several minutes throwing soda cans at a bad guy in a grocery store. Why didn't I just teleport to another place? I do admit it was kinda fun, though, knowing that I wouldn't get in trouble for exploding soda all over the place!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I spent way to many seconds trying to take off the neverending pair of glasses. I finally just said fuck it and left them on and dream went on just fine lol.

The car keys one was great  ::chuckle::

----------


## OneUp

I spent almost an entire Lucid Dream trying to prove to 2 old ladies that I could fly. And whenever I tried showing them that I could, I wouldn't be able to fly and I would end up gliding a few feet then crashing on the ground. I kept trying to show them that I could lol

----------


## Box77

::chuckle::  I was so amazed with the dreamscape taking pictures here and there until I realized that the camera was actually part of the dream, then I wanted to find the pics I took to see them just one more time but never found those beauties again  ::sad2::

----------


## Mystycal

Last night I stole like five chairs from a chair factory.  :mwahaha:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I was hanging out with *CanisLucidus* and we were about to go on an adventure. I saw that my phone had 1% battery, so I asked Canis if we could charge my phone first so I'd have enough battery to record this dream journal entry when I woke up.  ::doh::

----------


## ExothermReacton

I guess the most pointless thing I have ever done in a lucid dream is going to bed the whole dream and just sleep. If I had had this dream or not, it makes no difference...

----------


## summertime

The most pointless thing I did whilst Lucid was I tried to convince a police officer that we were both dreaming, so to let me off the hook for squatting on my rooftop. sadly i lost lucidity at that point and he must have arrested me because i somehow ended up in his car.
derrr.

----------


## Sensei

I half woke myself up so I could exit my dream body and fly outside, then I teleported to where my other half was, and teleported back, because I didn't want to leave a door unlocked and people to break in to my house while I was sleeping.

----------


## Neo Neo

Another pointless thing I remembered, related to the sunglasses thing, was where I would try to change the appearance of my clothes. In a false awakening I had walked over to my mirror and was trying to mentally change my clothes into shorts or something, but instead the colors were just changing. Ended up giving up too  :tongue2:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I had the most pointless LD I've ever had the other night.
I was with *Xanous* and a DC, and they were both throwing up because they were drunk. I felt drunk too, and seeing everyone vomiting around me made me feel sick, so I started puking my guts up. Then Xanous stepped in my vomit and got angry about it, haha. That was pretty much the whole dream.  :tongue2: 
DJ is *here*, if you feel like reading about it... :hurl:

----------


## Aqua

In my first lucid dream I tried to make food rain from the sky, and a bunch of cabbages ended up falling down... :p

----------


## Sensei

> In my first lucid dream I tried to make food rain from the sky, and a bunch of cabbages ended up falling down... :p

----------


## Wool

Well while it wasnt really my fault it was because i had inflamation in my ears they hurt so much i ran around screaming to myself to wake up and get some medicine. I did and was sad because it was the first lucid dream ive had in a year.

----------


## PercyLucid

Stay floating in the middle of the sky doing nothing other than wondering what to do during said lucid (happened a few times when I am not dared, challenged, ToTMs, etc)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Sitting in an empty waiting room, reading a magazine (the text kept changing) and just 'waiting' for something interesting to happen.

----------


## lunagoddess

One time I had just become lucid but couldn't decide what I wanted to do so I went to school. So lame.

----------


## TudatLan

Eating stuff
Idk why I did it , I knew its pointless

----------


## FryingMan

^^ eating/drinking is supposedly very good stabilization/engaging the dream.  And in a dream,  calorie-free!

----------


## PercyLucid

> ^^ eating/drinking is supposedly very good stabilization/engaging the dream.  And in a dream,  calorie-free!



I know right? Heheh.

----------


## ageofthunder

WALK AROUND. That's literally what I did. I hopped out of bed, rubbed my hands together, walked into the hallway and shouted "DREAM CLARITY!" and SLOWLY walked down the hallway, just looking at stuff. _what an exciting lucid dream._

----------


## FryingMan

> WALK AROUND. That's literally what I did. I hopped out of bed, rubbed my hands together, walked into the hallway and shouted "DREAM CLARITY!" and SLOWLY walked down the hallway, just looking at stuff. _what an exciting lucid dream._



Dude, I LOVE walking around looking at stuff, that's my favorite kind of lucid!    This constant lucid dreaming peer pressure to transform the dream and act out your own movie misses some really great opportunities to see what your mind is capable of making up unconsciously!

----------


## WarBenifit156

Get excited.  :smiley:

----------


## unishamaani

I just had my first lucid. It was really short one. I haven't even actually ever really tried it..
In that lucid I just made some bad guys disappear by pointing at them and POOF.
Maybe I should start trying?  :smiley:  Sometimes I have realised for a second in a dream that it is a dream but usually I don't give a **** at the moment and keep dreaming my wild uncontrollable dreams lol.

----------


## PRtitohp5

I had two of the hottest girls ever with me and I wasted like 5 minutes of the lucid just walking around frustrated trying to find a room...

----------


## Cookino

> Dude, I LOVE walking around looking at stuff, that's my favorite kind of lucid!    This constant lucid dreaming peer pressure to transform the dream and act out your own movie misses some really great opportunities to see what your mind is capable of making up unconsciously!



I think the same. It's very interesting to see what stuff your mind can come up with. Open a wardrobe and see what stuff you find. Find a book/magazine and see what kind of stuff is written on it, see what's on TV! I've read some dreams find some funny or interesting stuff. In fact one of my dream goals is to just look for books and read their contents.

----------


## Saizaphod

> I had two of the hottest girls ever with me and I wasted like 5 minutes of the lucid just walking around frustrated trying to find a room...



Are you me?  ::chuckle::  I feel you

----------


## Saizaphod

No, I didn't experience this but I found it amusing and fitting for this thread ::lol::

----------


## Efthemia

I went around telling everyone I was dreaming.

----------


## Sensei

> Eating stuff
> Idk why I did it , I knew its pointless



Eating stuff is awesome! I always just tell DCs to bring me food or drink while I do other things so that I can eat! Dream food is a delicacy!

----------


## Marce

I sat in my desk chair and tried to work out what to do hahaha lame as

----------


## EamonWill

I met a famous person in my dream, then ran to my family to tell them.  That's when I realized that my family is on the other side of the country and I became lucid.  Instead of doing something cool, I continued to tell them about my previous dream... EVEN THOUGH I KNEW IT WAS A DREAM AND NOT REAL AT ALL AND THAT THEY WERE ONLY DCs TOO!!!  I did it because I knew no one in the real world would care about my dream and I could be excited a little bit longer by telling my DCs because they wouldn't think I was weird for it.  lol, such lucid rationality completely wasted on pointless bs!!!

----------


## EamonWill

> I sat in my desk chair and tried to work out what to do hahaha lame as



LOL, This makes twice in a row that I've posted directly beneath you!  Swear I'm not a forum stalker, lol.  You must be scouring the "What's New - Sleep and Dream" section as well?





> One time I had just become lucid but couldn't decide what I wanted to do so I went to school. So lame.



Did you learn anything?   lol

----------


## FryingMan

> Eating stuff is awesome! I always just tell DCs to bring me food or drink while I do other things so that I can eat! Dream food is a delicacy!



Telling DCs to give you things is probably the absolute best way to summon.   Having people hand you things is so natural and built into our minds that it takes basically no effort at all, it takes no imagination or mental dream energy so you don't risk losing your train of thought or having to form the mental image of the object before reaching for it.   I did it only so far in one dream but it yielded perfect results 3 times in a row.  I got: fortune cookies (well was lead there not handed), shoes, and my (beautiful) magic wand, each for a TOTM task.

I really want to get into lucid eating and drinking, I will work in the idea to ask DCs for food/drink all the time now, fabulous idea, I think munching on something will help maintain the dream and the immersion in the dream scene.

I stole a root beer in last night's epic, BTW  :smiley: 

edit: going to school could be a kick-a$$ lucid.   Trolling people you know, teachers, friends, etc.  Or just observe and awesomeness that your brain can create such images for you.

----------


## Voldmer

> I met a famous person in my dream, then ran to my family to tell them.  That's when I realized that my family is on the other side of the country and I became lucid.  Instead of doing something cool, I continued to tell them about my previous dream... EVEN THOUGH I KNEW IT WAS A DREAM AND NOT REAL AT ALL AND THAT THEY WERE ONLY DCs TOO!!!  I did it because I knew no one in the real world would care about my dream and I could be excited a little bit longer by telling my DCs because they wouldn't think I was weird for it.  lol, such lucid rationality completely wasted on pointless bs!!!



But maybe psychologically useful ... it did allow you to release some steam, which would otherwise not have been released.  :smiley:

----------


## stormr

I've done a few pointless things over the years, but I think the most pointless ones being: 

I realized I was dreaming and decided to go on a beer run, couldn't find any beer, woke up.

Another one was realizing I was dreaming and then wondered what I should do, then woke up.

I Think the one that takes the cake would be when I accidently conjured up a spider in my dream, and scared myself awake. I was thinking to myself, whatever you do don't make any spiders, so naturally thats what happened, just one ugly little spider, and it wouldnt leave me alone.

There was another time I became lucid (this was one of my earliest ones) I decided I could do whatever I want so I saw a pretty woman walking on the sidewalk, so I figured I would go over there and bang her, but in the process I got distracted by an orange lamborgini parked in front of the store, needless to say I looked at it too long and woke up. I was pretty disapointed in myself for that one, She probably would have been my first lucid bang!

----------


## stevendoig

I had my second lucid dream two days ago (its in my dream journal but worth posting here) - I maintained to my companions that we were going to go to 'The Best Place In The Whole World'

We actually ended up in a queue at Dunkin' Donuts, I was lucid, it was very vivid, and yet I was prepared to let a heap of DC's get their coffee & Doughnuts before me! - I wasted the last couple of minutes of my lucid doing that!

----------


## NivMizzet

Staying in a car, doing nothing. Just thinking about the fact that I was sleeping.

----------


## Oddium

One time I just sat down, crossed my legs, attempting to memorize the dream feeling. Lasted about 2-3 minutes before I woke up. I regretted it.

----------


## EamonWill

> One time I just sat down, crossed my legs, attempting to memorize the dream feeling. Lasted about 2-3 minutes before I woke up. I regretted it.



This actually sounds like a good idea, unless you know about LD.  Then you know that it just feels like WL, unless you do something supernatural, lol.  Was it at least a good meditation?  Maybe you learned something that will help with future LD, either obtaining them or controlling them?

----------


## Oddium

> *This actually sounds like a good idea*, unless you know about LD.  Then you know that it just feels like WL, unless you do something supernatural, lol.  Was it at least a good meditation?  Maybe you learned something that will help with future LD, either obtaining them or controlling them?



I thought so too, and it still might be, but I don't think I'm willing to go back to testing things like that just yet. I was having multiple lucids a week at the time, and I wanted to progress even further. I might revisit the idea someday when I'm back up to speed and have done plenty of amazing things.

----------


## Verre

I found dirty dishes in my kitchen and started washing them... by hand. I was lucid enough to know I was wasting time, but apparently not lucid enough to come up with a better plan of action.

----------


## EamonWill

> I found dirty dishes in my kitchen and started washing them... by hand. I was lucid enough to know I was wasting time, but apparently not lucid enough to come up with a better plan of action.



Wow... may I never do this!!!!!     ::whyohwhy::

----------


## Hunterkiss

> Tried to convince a dc that this is a dream.



This. Multiple times haha

----------


## FryingMan

I must have lost lucidity by then, but: I tried for a long time to decipher the controls on a large, bizarre electric range in order to warm up a STUPID HOT DOG (!!!!!!)

----------


## TravisE

I once had a LD where I just sat there doing nothing because I wanted to find out how long the dream would last.

I also had one where I woke myself up as a RC. Whoops!





> In my first lucid dream I tried to make food rain from the sky, and a bunch of cabbages ended up falling down... :p



Could be worsethat's great dream control practice, and you succeeded on the first try!

----------


## jakerheingold

shot a bow and arrow, wast of a LD ill tell you :/

----------


## Saschavs

Trying to convince my friends that they're in a dream, and then getting mad at them because they don't believe me. One of them said: "If we really were in a dream, you wouldn't be so ugly". I was so insulted I woke up xD

----------


## FryingMan

> Trying to convince my friends that they're in a dream, and then getting mad at them because they don't believe me. One of them said: "If we really were in a dream, you wouldn't be so ugly". I was so insulted I woke up xD



 :Big laugh:

----------


## Tiny

> Trying to convince my friends that they're in a dream, and then getting mad at them because they don't believe me. One of them said: "If we really were in a dream, you wouldn't be so ugly". I was so insulted I woke up xD



my sides  ::laughtillhurts::

----------


## Eonnn

Putting clothes on because I'm naked, such a waste of precious dreamtime. I later discovered if I just continued without them they would eventually re-materialise on my body anyway.

----------


## SuperHans

One lucid dream all I did was sit in my kitchen and have a boring conversation with my mum. I don't know why, i just couldn't think of anything else to do. I've also done small favours for dream characters just to be kind hearted  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## Sensei

> One lucid dream all I did was sit in my kitchen and have a boring conversation with my mum. I don't know why, i just couldn't think of anything else to do. I've also done small favours for dream characters just to be kind hearted



Favors for DCs is great! Have them give you a reward when you are done! Like a video game.  :tongue2:

----------


## JoannaB

> I found dirty dishes in my kitchen and started washing them... by hand. I was lucid enough to know I was wasting time, but apparently not lucid enough to come up with a better plan of action.



This reminds me of a dream I had of the worst wasted opportunity to become lucid: I was actually cleaning up poop that was all over a bathroom, and I briefly considered whether it was a dream, but decided not to check because I was too busy cleaning up poop to have the time to do a reality check!

----------


## Verre

> This reminds me of a dream I had of the worst wasted opportunity to become lucid: I was actually cleaning up poop that was all over a bathroom, and I briefly considered whether it was a dream, but decided not to check because I was too busy cleaning up poop to have the time to do a reality check!



Uggghhh! But in a similar vein, there have been times that I've actually _used_ the bathroom at times when lucidity has slipped enough that I don't remember how completely pointless this is.

----------


## TheUncanny

> I had two of the hottest girls ever with me and I wasted like 5 minutes of the lucid just walking around frustrated trying to find a room...



Just blew my most recent LD doing something similar.  I also spent a minute or so waiting politely for a break in the conversation so I could proposition her without interrupting anyone  :Picard face palm:

----------


## bemistaken

I recall on time I was in a lucid dream and I was swinging like a monkey from a chandelier and my husband looked at me and said, "Aren't you suppose to be doing something?"

----------


## darkphovos

Besides from playing with mirrors, one time I got rid of my lucidity (returning to normal sleep) because I didn't know what to do with the lucid dream and I got bored!!!

----------


## Sensei

Darkphovos. I had that problem before as well. I used to get lucid enough to remember that everything was fake, but couldn't for the life of me remember anything fun to do in the dream.  :tongue2:

----------


## TravisE

I also made that mistake back when I was young and didn't know any better. I'd be lucid, get bored, and try to wake myself up (though I never could seem to get the dream to end when I wanted it tonow they always end before I'm ready, go figure). Can't believe I used to do that.  ::lol::

----------


## spellbee2

The other night I dreamed I was in Walgreen's trying to find a bottle of choline. I then realized I was dreaming, but continued to search for the choline because I wanted to become lucid... *facepalm*

----------


## riddlepug

My most recent LD I wasted out of excitement, actually. Some girl told me to do a reality check, I did, I became lucid, got real excited and kissed her. Don't remember anything after that.

_♫I kissed a girl and I liked it♫_

----------


## FryingMan

> _♫I kissed a girl and I liked it♫_



Doesn't sound pointless to me….!

----------


## Pretendr

I became lucid while sitting on a couch next to a friend and immediately turned to him and said, "Now watch what happens!"...

..._ and woke up._

----------


## ThreeCat

> I became lucid while sitting on a couch next to a friend and immediately turned to him and said, "Now watch what happens!"...
> 
> ..._ and woke up._



LOL.  Thank you for my first big laugh of the day  :smiley: 

And I of course hope you become lucid again soon.

----------


## mitten1997

lol i can finally post here again
touch the stuff on top of my fridge (toothpaste, a bunch of paper, dust).

----------


## Pretendr

> LOL.  Thank you for my first big laugh of the day 
> 
> And I of course hope you become lucid again soon.



Haha, thanks. I told my friend as well, and he got a good laugh at it, too.

----------


## jayswings101

walk some random dog

----------


## OneMoreDreamer

I wanted to go on a big journey and I spent the entire dream looking for all the equipment I would need. ::hrm::

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Just remembered this thread... I bet I've done a lot of pointless things since I last posted.  :tongue2: 
One was trying to take a photo of a rainbow. For some reason, I thought the photo would still be saved on my phone in waking life. So instead of admiring the rainbow in HD, I stared at it through the screen of my dream-phone.  ::doh::

----------


## Intet

I once took a break from flying to use the restroom. While I was peeing I wanted to make sure I wasn't peeing IWL, so I briefly felt my IWL body and then went back to perceiving only the dream. Surprisingly, this didn't immediately wake me up, although the dream didn't last very long after that anyway.

----------


## Creation

I dunno why, but once I got lucid, jumping in a partially filled bathtub, drinking the water and spitting it at my mother seemed like the lost logical thing to do.

----------


## Simax

Started singing The Clashs "I'm so bored with the USA". Just that. The people I were with in the dream just looked at me, amused. In the last lucid dream I had before that one, I flew to a big-ass stage and sang live, so it probably came from that, but just randomly humming a little tune seems utterly pointless.

----------


## Kageonite

I realised I was dreaming. Felt really exhausted. Went back to bed in my dream. Woke up :Sad:

----------


## DreamLord1

I had a dream where i was in a sort of ark. I did an RC, and became lucid. I walk outside and find myself in a suburban street. I decide to summon something. The first that comes to mind is a spider, so this giant white spider appears as i think, "Oh shit, i've done it now!" I spent the remaining 10 seconds of that dreaming running like hell itself was on my heels.

----------


## Calisia

One time when I became lucid unexpectedly I got scared for some reason and screamed as loud as I could "Wake me up!!!" to my boyfriend over and over until I woke up. I was lying on the couch sleeping and my boyfriend was sitting nearby in a chair talking to me and his voice was coming into the dream so I could hear what he was saying IRL (I confirmed this by asking him after I woke up); He was drunk and talking and I guess he didn't realize I had fallen asleep so I could hear him talking but he could not hear me screaming (I asked him about that too, to be sure.) 

Anyway, In the dream I was in a small room with an overhead projector in it and I became lucid when I realized I don't have a overhead projector. The light from the projector was making the room too hot.

In another dream while I was staying at my parents' house I woke up (false awakening) and I had died and was a ghost and was scared of myself so again I screamed "Wake me up." as loud as I could. I didn't fully realize I was dreaming though. I thought I had actually died and with the faint hope that I might be dreaming, I screamed out to see if it would work and then I woke up.

----------


## TheSheepCounter

I once had a lucid dream where I remembered the stabilization techniques and had a specific goal in mind: Travel to Chicago. I tried to spin-travel and that didn't work, so I... wasted dream time trying to travel (Read: WALK) to the downtown area of my town to use it as a point of reference, then wasted even more dream time checking the safety of an elevator (that was travel plan b).  :Oops:

----------


## Rockefeller

In one of my early lucid dream, I just watch the floor to see the detail and texture.

----------


## Tipharot

For me it's mostly the stereotypical stuff:

- Talking to dream characters as if I was talking to the real people the characters resemble
- Telling dream characters we're in a dream

Or there's:

- Checking my email in a dream to see if my boss had replied to the message I sent while awake yet
- Drinking to stay hydrated
- Trying to spawn money into the dream so I could buy something (rather than just spawning the thing itself, doh!)
- Trying to be sneaky around dream characters and distract them so they don't get confused when I suddenly fly off (I suppose this one is only half pointless, since some DCs do get a bit weird when you start playing around with dream powers)
- Not recalling the obvious fact that the friend I just ran into in my dream lived in a completely different country to where I currently live, and so thinking that I was seeing them in real time and that I'd been actually somehow transported to their real world location. Then telling them I'd learned a real life super power to fly around the real world with lucid dreaming.  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## sparkley

One of my most recent LDs.

I spent the majority of my lucid dream looking for food, but I wasn't even looking where the food was.

----------


## jundreams

one of my recent LD, i was teaching someone algebra...
equation was something like 55 = 4y - 26
i exactly remember i told her, who was asking me, that  you have to add 26 to both side, then divide 4 on each side to get the value of y
and she was like ohhhhhhhhhhhhh
that was awesome...

----------


## Lichi

Probably spawn a lot of airplanes in a field and then don't use them, just to show off the dream control power.

----------


## jammyjayc

I feel I can post in this thread now, as I had my first lucid dream last night. I spent a while searching for my girlfriend (who is a natural at lucid dreaming - at least 5 out of 7 nights a week) to tell her that i've finally become lucid. Though, being my first lucid dream, it didn't seem to pointless as I was just enjoying the moment  :smiley:

----------


## Guestor

I ran out of the room I was at (my entire family was there) and I started to slowly lose my lucidity, so I began to make a gesture with my right arm (raising and lowering it repeatedly, then opening and closing my hand as I did so] to try and remain lucid. It did not work.

----------


## BrutalNightmare

I became lucid in the middle of a street and I forgot I could do a million things, so I thought "I'm gonna lay down and touch the ground to see if it feels as real as in RL"...so there I was, wasting a LD laying down in the middle of a street.

----------


## LiLeila

I made my breasts bigger... ;_;

----------


## usernamenaomi

Running round looking for a beaver -.-

----------


## LeopoldTheHippo

I once did my homework  ::|:

----------


## miktux

my pointless things was in all of my ld i had 3 , and in each one i searching girls for make love in first ld i didnt get out of my apps, in seccond i find a away to get girls but then i seeing everything in 3rd or 2rd anyway was weird and in 3 one i find a girls but when my penis tautch her leg i wake up  ::D:  the leg was very worm  ::D:  and i never do anothers things in my lucid dreams only searching for sex and now when i think what i could do in these dreams. explore everything not just go search for dream sex..

----------


## fluffbutt1

Yell at an old lady to shut up. I wanted to see what would happen if I act like a complete jerk to a dream character and all she did was give me a nasty look and walked away. Then my dad showed up and started scolding me. The next pointless thing I did was try to argue with my dad and tell him that we're in a dream. After that happened I woke up. Lame  ::|:

----------


## GoatHammer

I took a swing at a giant snail with a sword.

----------


## DreamyBear

I was watching some dream-news on TV, in a fast food restaurant.

----------


## Uncastred

Looking at my coffee cup, even if I usually hate that, and thinking "hey, it'd be awesome if I could have a lucid this night", then drinking it, as normaly as you can. I felt so stupid.

----------


## DreamSwimmer

I asked if a waiter could show me to my seat at a restaurant haha. As soon as I sat down the dream ended so I couldnt taste the food unfortunately

----------


## TheUncanny

> Running round looking for a beaver -.-



I waste most of my LDs this way (giggity!)

----------


## appdirect

I had this lucid dream where I was next to a machine that I think it could control weather, I decided to spin before approaching the machine because some people say interesting things happen when you spin in a lucid dream, after I spin, everything went dark and I woke up.

----------


## Original Poster

> I had this lucid dream where I was next to a machine that I think it could control weather, I decided to spin before approaching the machine because some people say interesting things happen when you spin in a lucid dream, after I spin, everything went dark and I woke up.



Yeah typically spinning is used as a reset technique in case you're in a bad situation, but I almost always false awaken after spinning (either that or my dream becomes very formless and abstract) so my reset technique is to just fly off in search of a portal.

----------


## GoCatDave

> I was a horny teen a few years ago, and was losing lucidity and wanted to bang a chick at my school. I wasted the rest of the partial lucidity looking for a condom...
> ._.



Hahahaha.  That's something I would do.

----------


## LiLeila

I think that throwing a bucket into some guys during my last LD was a little unnecessary...

----------


## DeDromer

I spent an entire lucid dream asking the name of a DC that didn't want to talk to me for any reason. It was a random ugly man. At the end I forced him by physically not allowing him to proceed further and he told me that his name was Nahem. Immediately after the dream ended.

Another dream I spent trying to summon a woman and since it didn't work, I doubted that I was actually not dreaming so I started to reality test on the mirror and the test was confirming that I was not dreaming! Then my girlfriend told me that I am crazy with this word dream thing. And then... I woke up and shoot, it was a dream and I wasted it doing absolutely nothing and staying in my bed.

----------

